

Hacker News Meetup: Sofia, Bulgaria - mvip

I'm in Sofia for a few weeks and want to meet more fellow geeks. I've set up a Meetup-page (http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-Meetup-Sofia/events/119998422/).<p>If there is enough interest, I will take care of the details and arrange a venue etc.
======
seanccox
I am interested as well. I'll need some advance notice, since I'm coming
(probably by train) from Istanbul. But this seems like a great excuse to get a
break from the city.

~~~
seanccox
I should have followed the link first. Looks like I can't make this one, but I
would love to come up for another.

------
venomsnake
It will be interesting ... also why the group is called Sofija, Bulgaria ?

~~~
mvip
That's not the name, but the location.

~~~
venomsnake
Yeah I know. I mean it is Sofia not Sofija. Maybe just a typo on your side.

Sofija, Bulgaria Founded May 18, 2013

~~~
mvip
Ah, yes. I had to pick that from a drop-down. There was no 'Sofia', only a
'Sofija'.

I've reported the bug to Meetup.

~~~
gcbirzan
It's not a bug, except if you consider Cyrillic a bug. :)

